

Facebook game development - bdouglas

hi...<p>trying to figure out how to learn how to develop a couple of test facebook games/apps to see what this is all about...<p>any pointers/tutors/gurus are greatly appreciated!! looking for a-z pointers/information.<p>-bruce<p>ps... if this is the wrong place to post, my bad, and my apologies!!
======
technoguyrob
I used this:

<http://developers.facebook.com/>

That should be pretty much all you need.

